
Pain Points in Pivoting from the Humanities to CS - azhenley
https://lord-left.github.io/posts/two-pain-points.html
======
Bostonian
"I graduated from Boston College in 2011 with a degree in Political Science
and began a second BA from Columbia several years later."

Most people cannot afford the direct and indirect (lost earnings) cost of 8
years of college. Is it typically possible to get the second BA in fewer than
4 years, just taking classes in the major?

